# The Barry R. Feirstein Graduate School of Cinema now accepting applications



## Matthew L. Moore (Nov 5, 2014)

Brooklyn College and the City University of New York's Barry R. Feirstein Graduate School of Cinema is now accepting applications for Fall 2015.

We'll be offering an MFA in Cinema Arts, with specializations in Screenwriting, Directing, Producing, Cinematography, Postproduction and Digital Arts (coming in 2016) as well as an MA in Cinema Studies.  The school will be located on a working film lot, in a brand new, 68,000 sq. ft. state-of-the-art facility.

You can learn more and apply by visiting our website:

http://www.brooklyn.cuny.edu/web/academics/schools/mediaarts/schools/feirstein.php


----------



## Chris W (Sep 18, 2016)

The different programs have been added to the Film School Review section:














 DePaul University - MFA in Film and Television Directing


	 					CDM's graduate programs are designed to accommodate the working professional.
					


FilmSchool.org
Aug 28, 2016
Category: Illinois



















 Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein  - MFA in Directing


						Directing is part art and part craft but mostly imagination. It requires organizational skills, discipline, leadership and collaboration. To be an effective director, all these pieces must cohere in service of projecting a compelling story on the screen. As a directing student you will learn all...
					


FilmSchool.org
Sep 18, 2016
Questions: 1
Category: New York



















 Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Cinematography


	 					As a cinematography student you will learn all aspects of the art and craft of visual storytelling. The M.F.A. culminates in the collaborative ...
					


FilmSchool.org
Sep 18, 2016








2.33 star(s)





Reviews: 3
Category: New York



















 Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Producing


	 					At the top of the filmmaking hierarchy is the producer.
					


FilmSchool.org
Sep 18, 2016
Questions: 1
Category: New York



















 Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Post-Production


	 					As a post-production student you will learn the technical, aesthetic and collaborative process of filmmaking.
					


FilmSchool.org
Sep 18, 2016
Category: New York


----------

